# RHT - Resonance Health



## sarahmeehan3 (5 July 2005)

Does any one have an update on RHT.

Aspect Huntley reviewed it on May 3, for a spec buy.

Any info will be useful

Regards

Sarah


----------



## GreatPig (5 July 2005)

*Re: RHT*

Sarah,

The stock market version of that saying about teachers:

Those that can, do, those that can't, review 

GP

[Sorry, no idea about the stock]


----------



## ctp6360 (8 July 2005)

*Re: RHT*

See I am completely new at this stuff but I don't know why anyone could possibly recommend a buy on RHT, at least from a technical perspective anyway.

Someone help me out here, this is what I see from the graph just by looking at it:

1) From Feb 05 it has been on a large downward trend
2) May 3 when this Stock was reviewed it was at its absolute all-time low

There is no indication that I can see that this stock is going to go up? And since we have the luxury of seeing what happened since may 3 we see that it has found support at about 0.135 and is going sideways.

So I guess the reviewer predicted at least the end of the current downward trend but I still don't see any inidication that it is going to go up from here?

Can someone tell me what I'm missing here?


----------



## sarahmeehan3 (9 July 2005)

*Re: RHT*

Found info required about this company.

Apparently the company has been working hard in outlining the benefits of using its new product ferriscan. It has been doing this for about a year now and only started producing results in the last month.

It is believed that this stock will take off in a big way in about 12 to 18 months time. It has just been approved in the United States by the FDA for use.

Now it is a matter of distributing this product throughout the US and Europe.

I agree that from a technical perspective it does not rate a buy but I guess you need to look at the news reports as well and see where this company will go.

They have a price target for this company of between 0.25 and 0.35 at the end of 2006.

Using current price of 0.14 and selling price of 0.25  you would make a decent profit.

All depends on your trading style

Regards

Sarah


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 July 2005)

*Re: RHT*



			
				ctp6360 said:
			
		

> See I am completely new at this stuff but I don't know why anyone could possibly recommend a buy on RHT, at least from a technical perspective anyway.
> 
> Someone help me out here, this is what I see from the graph just by looking at it:
> 
> ...





It might be range trading now. Look at the volume.  :bier:


----------



## andrew_c2o (9 July 2005)

*Re: RHT*

This is my analysis of it, I'm a fairly newbie so remember I'm still learning too!

It has well defined support and resistance lines at .13 and .14 . Perhaps some profit can be made when purchasing at .13 . Using the GMMA indicator (Guppy Multiple Moving Average) you can see the short term average group is contracting together meaning buyers and sellers are agreeing on price and the longer term group is not contracting (the red lines above). There is no crossover so I wouldn't buy it for a longer term trade (months) but short term (a few days) perhaps something can be made.


----------



## ob1kenobi (9 July 2005)

*Re: RHT*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> It might be range trading now. Look at the volume. :bier:




This stock has been trading sideways for awhile. It is about 15% below the XAO (not shown but I did check) and the volume has dropped off to the point where it has been consistently low for awhile now. I wouldn't do a spec buy on this. If it is expected to improve in 12-18 months, then check it later on. Chart is included below.


----------



## samsterchan (22 November 2005)

*Re: RHT Resonance Health - keep the faith !!*

The share price has shown some weakness in the past week.

I bought in yesterday at 11 cents and am waiting for it to go up to 15 cents. 

This is essentially a sound company with all the right distribution channels and low set up costs - the fact that they have gone into liver fibrosis is a good sign.

Watch this company - the next market sensitive news shouldn't be very far away, once that happens, this will shoot up for sure.

Aspect Huntley has recommended them several times..... see link below

http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/doc...zaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==

Also, the former federal health minister sits on the board, so they do have some experienced people with clout.

More distribution agreements with DCA Group and the big pharma players should be announced soon.


----------



## Porper (22 November 2005)

*Re: RHT Resonance Health - keep the faith !!*



			
				samsterchan said:
			
		

> The share price has shown some weakness in the past week.
> 
> I bought in yesterday at 11 cents and am waiting for it to go up to 15 cents.
> 
> ...






Just looked at your 5 posts today Samsterchan and notice all your recs, must be said ramps, in my opinion are totally without any foundation.

Also without exception they are all in steep downtrends and most have days where there are no trades at all.

I also have had RHT on my radar for some time.They are burning money faster than a raging inferno and without deals quickly in the USA will need yet another placement.An out and out gamble as are all your recs today.In my unprofessional opinion of course.

Sorry if I seem very sceptical but you should do ok on Hotcopper.:sheep:


----------



## samsterchan (3 February 2006)

*RHT - keep a look out for this !*

RHT has been picking up over the past few days, with strong volumes.

This is one stock that will pay huge rewards for those who go in now while it is still low. The liver biopsy commercialisation and iron overload test commercialisation will reap churn in revenue for RHT.

The potential is HUGE for the sharp and wise !  


http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20060120/pdf/00583548.pdf


----------



## samsterchan (20 April 2006)

*RHT - look at it go now !*

This is up on the rise again.

The past 2 market sensitive announcements shows the potential of this Aussie company.

Liver and kidney fibrosis tests that are painless and at the same time extremely accurate is bound to be popular with patients and medical authorities alike.

The Canadian market is huge and it appears that the Queensland investor institution is on the smart money too !
The board has also been strengthened with members from RESMED and other very reputable companies joining.

This will go up over the next few days, watch this space !!!!
I am hoping for this to go back to it's glory days when it was around the 16 cents mark !

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20060420/pdf/00607338.pdf
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20060418/pdf/00606646.pdf


----------



## condog (27 January 2010)

Hello ASF members

No action in this one since 2006, and easy to see why.....

However....stop....take note this company appears very much to have turned the corner.....the long term holders have been to hell and back and they appear to have  a lot of very promising break throughs, patents, sales flowing and in 2009 they made a turn around to profit for there first ever profit...a lot of international expansion planned as well as organic growth into new disease scans...

Well worth a look.....DYOR

I do not hold, but intend to do more research and possibly purchase soon....


----------



## piggybank (21 December 2013)

Latest news via the ASX - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=RHT&E=ASX&N=662590

Now that is what I call an impressive candle and the volume doesn't look too bad either...


----------



## Lisa Edwards (22 December 2013)

I agree seems to be the buzz at the moment everywhere. They had approval from the FDA in the USA on a new medical device. Breaking achievement in the overseas market. Watching carefully on Monday. 94 million volume traded in one day I think....


----------



## piggybank (9 January 2014)

The company copped a speeding ticket off the ASX on Tuesday. It hasn't demoralised the market though - up 16% today on just over 26 million shares traded.


----------



## Pentanol (13 February 2014)

*My Blog on RHT*

Hi RHT holders and stakeholders,
I'm new here but I'm normally in the other stock market forum. I have decided to start writing a blog on the hot, up and coming stocks that I can see the potential for long term investments.

This is me trying my hand at being a Financial Writer, so any feedback or constructive criticism from those experienced traders on any errors I've made, If you like my research, you are welcomed to follow me on my blog and feel free to share this research with your family and friends as it benefits you as you well.

Please note that I will be updating these stock in focus blog posts regularly as new information becomes available. Here is the link and enjoy:
https://huangsproduction.wordpress....og-stock-in-focus-resonance-health-fpo-rht-2/


----------



## bobadah (5 June 2014)

*RHT*

Resonance Health had an FDA approval (USA) for its Hepafat scan (MRI of liver fat) on 22 December. It has been operating its FDA approved Ferriscan (liver iron) for several years and is bordering on cash flow positive. In fact the March quarter was cash flow positive. On 22 December 2013 its price went from about 2.5 cents to 9.8c before settling back to about 8.2c. Since then it has traded as high as 11c and lately at around 5c. These lows followed a capital raising at 5c. 

The Hepafat product will soon start producing income and my view is that it will soon be a profitable company. Early this week they announced an intention to acquire a small Scottish company that makes stents. It went over badly with the market and the SP quickly fell to 4.4c but has recovered to 5c since then. The acquisition has a due diligence period and final assessment to go through before finalisation - we can only wait and see. Before the announcement my own projections (not to be relied upon as I lack close company information) indicated that the SP was easily valued at 20c plus, after Hepafat gets going. They are also working on a fibrosis scan in association with Pfizer but nothing positive has emerged yet. Success there would make it a really profitable company. 

The company has a lot going for it without the proposed acquisition and many shareholders were disappointed that they may be taking on extra problems just when they were about to hit serious profitability. However, some shareholders believe the management should be trusted to get it right!?


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

No posts on this one since 2014

Intraday high of 0.054 and close of 0.035 today … Up 20% ….. Big Volume.

ASX Price Query shed little light ….. wait and see after the dust settles I guess


----------



## greggles (3 December 2018)

barney said:


> No posts on this one since 2014
> 
> Intraday high of 0.054 and close of 0.035 today … Up 20% ….. Big Volume.
> 
> ASX Price Query shed little light ….. wait and see after the dust settles I guess




Looks like the price action on 23 October was a prelude to today's price action, six weeks later.

This morning the company announced that it has received 510(k) clearance from the US Food and Drug Administration for FerriSmart®, the Company's ground-breaking machine learning solution for the quantification of liver iron concentration. FerriSmart® automatically analyses MRI images from most scanner makes and models, and returns a liver iron quantification result within seconds.

The FDA clearance allows Resonance Health to market FerriSmart® for commercial distribution in the USA. Deploying FerriSmart® via channel partner platforms such as the Blackford Platform (as announced on 5 July 2018) allows FerriSmart® to integrate seamlessly into radiology workflows, delivering results efficiently to radiologists and clinicians.

It looks like RHT is making real strides in getting FerriSmart® ready for commercial distribution. Although there is no indication yet of anticipated revenue it is clear that the company believes there is a significant market in the USA. I suspect Resonance Health will be a company well worth keeping an eye on in the coming months.

RHT up a massive 92.31% to 5c so far today on huge volume of more than 55 million shares.


----------



## barney (5 December 2018)

greggles said:


> It looks like RHT is making real strides in getting FerriSmart® ready for commercial distribution. Although there is no indication yet of anticipated revenue it is clear that the company believes there is a significant market in the USA.




Had a fairly steep retracement since earlier in the week but minimal Volume …… Wide ranging high Volume spikes are hard to pick …… bit more dust to settle perhaps.


----------



## greggles (10 December 2018)

barney said:


> Had a fairly steep retracement since earlier in the week but minimal Volume …… Wide ranging high Volume spikes are hard to pick …… bit more dust to settle perhaps.




No further announcements have been made by RHT since my last post but the trend is definitely up. The share price is up another 29.09% to 7.1c so far today. Volume, while nowhere near as high as it was last Monday, it still well above average. Buyers appear hungry for shares but they are having to chase the sellers for them at the moment.


----------



## barney (10 December 2018)

greggles said:


> Buyers appear hungry for shares but they are having to chase the sellers for them at the moment.




Looks like its off to the races now!!


----------



## MrChow (11 December 2018)

Given their superior product generates very little clinical use revenue I don't really understand why the company's value has tripled because of FDA approval when TGA and CE approval was given without anyone caring mid-year.

Given it's one of the most popular stocks discussed at the other place with all the characteristics of a pump and dump how else do people think this is going to end?

Have a look at LBT or Respiri for prior examples.


----------



## greggles (11 December 2018)

MrChow said:


> Given their superior product generates very little clinical use revenue I don't really understand why the company's value has tripled because of FDA approval when TGA and CE approval was given without anyone caring mid-year.
> 
> Given it's one of the most popular stocks discussed at the other place with all the characteristics of a pump and dump how else do people think this is going to end?
> 
> Have a look at LBT or Respiri for prior examples.




It's up another 14.47% today and has had a great run this month. While I'm always skeptical of any stock that's being pumped on the website that you refer to, I have to wonder why there isn't more selling into the frenzied buying that's going on, especially given the amount of volume that's been turned over in the last week and a half. It still appears to me that buyers are chasing the sellers and there isn't much supply which seems odd given that the share price has risen more than 300% since 3 December.


----------



## barney (11 December 2018)

MrChow said:


> Given their superior product generates very little clinical use revenue I don't really understand why the company's value has tripled because of FDA approval when TGA and CE approval was given without anyone caring mid-year.
> 
> Given it's one of the most popular stocks discussed at the other place with all the characteristics of a pump and dump how else do people think this is going to end?
> 
> Have a look at LBT or Respiri for prior examples.




Hard to know where it will end Mr C.   

Chart is getting steep … up another 18% today and still trading near the daily high on $4 million turnover, so there are plenty of fresh punters getting involved. 

Still a relatively small Market Cap with no debt and cash flow positive (small profit) … recent R and D grant.

Don't hold but if I did, I would probably be taking something off the table either at today's close or tomorrows open, then see how the Price behaves over the next few days.

PS As I typed … current up 22% today …… The roof is starting to get hotter


----------



## MrChow (21 December 2018)

-50% fall starting the day after we posted.


----------



## barney (21 December 2018)

barney said:


> Don't hold but if I did, *I would probably be taking something off the table either at today's close or tomorrows open*




It appears that was the time to take some profit it seems   … 

If the fundamentals have some foundation, there should be at least another leg up after the dust settles on this retracement ….. Looking for accumulation and price stability


----------



## greggles (3 January 2019)

MrChow said:


> -50% fall starting the day after we posted.




Resonance Health is having another run today following this morning's announcement that the company has executed a non-exclusive license agreement with Wisconsin Alumni Research Foundation (WARF) for the use of numerous patents owned by WARF in the development and commercialization of new and/or alternative methods for measuring proton density fat fraction (PDFF) from MRI images.

No dollar figures are mentioned in the announcement but it's reasonable to assume that WARF would not be licensing their patents without the expectation of a return, so presumably they have done their due diligence on RHT and are confident in their ability to monetise WARF's technology.

Overall, a solid announcement that has resulted in a 42.6% share price gain for RHT today. It is currently trading just off its high for the day at 8.7c.


----------



## exberliner1 (15 April 2019)

2nd biggest riser on the ASX today up 41% to 17c and closed at the day;s high with 437k bid at 17c when the auction finished.

Looking good for more of the same tomorrow imo, with news it could go anywhere


----------



## Swervin Mervin (4 January 2020)

I bought some RHT last week as I saw someone had tipped them in the CY20 tipping comp. The trend has definitely continued since the last post on ASF in April with a large volume surge through December. Looks like a nice little under the radar stock with not much fanfare and a good little unique tech that is rapidly gaining traction. After investigating a bit I found they have quite a few scientists working on a number of potential products so thanks for the heads up and lets hope the trend continues.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2020)

Swervin Mervin said:


> I bought some RHT last week as I saw someone had tipped them in the CY20 tipping comp. The trend has definitely continued since the last post on ASF in April with a large volume surge through December. Looks like a nice little under the radar stock with not much fanfare and a good little unique tech that is rapidly gaining traction. After investigating a bit I found they have quite a few scientists working on a number of potential products so thanks for the heads up and lets hope the trend continues.



picked that one !! 

I wonder if Covid-19 is having an effect on work load and referrals?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2021)

Resonance has received Therapeutic Goods Administration approval for its flagship automated software that assesses liver fat for people with non-alcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD).

The approval will now allow the company to distribute the HepaFat-AI software throughout Australia. It already secured approval from the US Food and Drug Administration back in December.

Resonance says that HepaFat AI is the only approved imaging technology capable of measuring a patient’s liver fat in a way that’s “substantially equivalent” to a specialist’s assessment from a liver biopsy.


> _There’s a strong tailwind blowing for Resonance’s product, as non-alcoholic fatty liver disease – which is correlated to obesity – is reported the leading cause of liver disease, affecting an estimated 2.3 billion people globally. It’s believed that over the next 10 years healthcare costs associated with the disease will exceed US$1 trillion in the US and €334 billion in Europe._



*HepaFat AI *has already been validated and standardised for all the major MRI scanner makes and models.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2021)

> _as non-alcoholic fatty liver disease – which is correlated to obesity – is reported the leading cause of liver disease...._



I am interested in this topic as I am a person who travelled this route, a few years ago.
_Following a trigger event, I became quite unwell and put on 10kg quite quickly. I knew I was off colour, feeling bloated and lethargic; a visit to the GP and he quickly got a diagnosis of *fatty liver *and also *pre-diabetic.* I can't remember the tests taken (just some bloods?) and as it was, the GP is a 'holistic practitioner'  (in the best sense). Intervention was dietary, essentially the Michael Mosley _*8 Week Blood Sugar Diet *, _plus a few doses ingesting a strong and ultra-pure Olive Oil__. It worked; I dropped from 92kg to 82kg in two weeks (before, I was more along the lines of 85-86Kg). and there I have stayed for several years. No sign of diabetes, either. 

Then the _*melanomas emerged. *_Noticed the first one, had it tested then excised. A second one on my back also developed. Surgery (think of a kebab cube, my OCD mate said) for a biopsy and removal, and the dermo said I dodged a bullet, it still being flatline but starting to burrow; at 0.8mm, (the lymphoctes are usually about 1mm down).

What has piqued my interest (as a complete layperson) is the Race Oncology (RAC)  drug Bisantrene and research into proteins, and what are, to me at least, some linkages between obesity and potential cancers. _


> _Bisantrene is a potent inhibitor of the *Fat mass and obesity associated* (FTO) protein. Over-expression of FTO has been shown to be the genetic driver of a diverse range of cancers. Race Oncology is exploring the use of Bisantrene as a new therapy for melanoma and clear cell renal cell carcinoma, which are both frequent FTO over-expressing cancers._




Health is Wealth.


----------

